# IVS - IVS Holdings



## System (15 January 2012)

Centium Electric Limited (CUI) was formerly known as FTD Corporation Ltd (FTD).


----------



## System (11 January 2013)

*Re: HRC - HidroCo Limited*

On January 11, 2013, Centium Electric Limited (CUI) changed its name to HidroCo Limited (HRC).


----------



## System (15 January 2014)

*Re: AGH - Agri-Trade Holdings*

On January 15, 2014, HidroCo Limited (HRC) changed its name and ASX code to Agri-Trade Holdings Limited (AGH).


----------



## System (7 January 2016)

On January 7th, 2016, Agri-Trade Holdings Limited (AGH) changed its name and ASX code to IVS Holdings Limited (IVS).


----------



## System (16 March 2016)

On March 15th, 2016, IVS Holdings Limited (IVS) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------

